# Anyone run a Michigan 125 loader?



## plowin-fire (Jan 31, 2011)

Been looking at loaders and there seems to be quite a few of these around and the price is pretty reasonable. Worth looking into? Parts availability an issue?

Normally a Cat guy, but you can pick one of these up for less than half of a 966c.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

plowin-fire;2114120 said:


> Been looking at loaders and there seems to be quite a few of these around and the price is pretty reasonable. Worth looking into? Parts availability an issue?
> 
> Normally a Cat guy, but you can pick one of these up for less than half of a 966c.


You will be okay with these older loaders, Michigan I believe parts will have to come from Volvo. My two Dressers the parts come from Komatsu and could be a struggle getting them, My older Terex is even a struggle sometime. Check center pin and make sure it has little to none slop in it. I have replaced them but labor intensive. Check for blow by for little to none. Look for leaks not just cly.needing repacking but the engine compartment. If its all wet I would use caution. Unless a Detroit I would stay away from the V style diesel 8's will send you broke on fuel. I only use mine in the winter and have had very good luck and earnings with them. Make sure all vin, model etc. numbers are visible or the parts guys will turn there back on you. Expect a little negativity from parts guys because you got a older machine but will work with you. Make sure it has the power to get a good bucket and a little tire spin in second gear. Go for it I got my investment back on the three of my loaders within two seasons including pushers. Make sure you have at least a backhoe in case of breakdown. Plenty of contractors that don't move snow that will be more than willing to rent during a snow event. Good Luck


----------



## plowin-fire (Jan 31, 2011)

The one I was fairly interested in has a Cummins 8.3 QSB. Pictures make it look pretty clean. How big of pusher would you run? Specs say its a 46k lbs machine. 14 or 16ft?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

plowin-fire;2114237 said:


> The one I was fairly interested in has a Cummins 8.3 QSB. Pictures make it look pretty clean. How big of pusher would you run? Specs say its a 46k lbs machine. 14 or 16ft?


I would not go over 16ft, Depends if you want to travel with it. My dresser has the same diesel and in that weight class. Besides losing traction sometime it has the power for a 16ft. I got a homemade twelve ft I made 20 years ago carry more snow than a sixteen. Shoot you a pick with my operator he's about 6'2''.

Fairly interested? Is this cause of the machines you seen for sale or not sure on purchase to add to fleet?


----------



## plowin-fire (Jan 31, 2011)

Just that machine in general. Going to add one for next season. Just trying to find the right one. Lots of options out there. Just depends on how far I want to travel. Something close would be ideal so I dont have to go look at it and then pay to have it trucked back. Not going to put many hrs on per season, but still want it nice enough/well maintained to not have to worry about. I dont mind tinkering on equipment, just dont want junk. Leaning towards a 14ft pusher. Maybe a 12. Bigger than that would be a pain to travel with from site to site. Have a cluster of sites fairly close.


----------



## plowin-fire (Jan 31, 2011)

Found a newer, better machine thats a bit further away, but i know someone that can go look at it for me. Talked to the owner and its a solid machine with no leaks. But he did say the breaks are weak. Any ideas there on what I could be getting into? Its a 87 125c with cummins L10 8700 hrs. Tires are about 65%.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

plowin-fire;2120142 said:


> Found a newer, better machine thats a bit further away, but i know someone that can go look at it for me. Talked to the owner and its a solid machine with no leaks. But he did say the breaks are weak. Any ideas there on what I could be getting into? Its a 87 125c with cummins L10 8700 hrs. Tires are about 65%.


Hard to say, Could be they need bleeding or something more serious. Air pressure issue.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

As long as the compressor is making good air fixing the brakes is no big deal. Very simple design. Even if the compressor is worn out that's a easy fix to throw a rebuilt on. Typically brakes don't get used much on these machines and just suffer from neglect. Tighten up loose fittings that are leaking, fix leaking lines, maybe a new chamber or two and then work them back and fourth to loosen them up. 

Don't think air brakes on a loader will need bleeding tho


----------



## plowin-fire (Jan 31, 2011)

Great thanks. Going to look at it tomorrow.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Air over hydraulic is a very simple design. If it has a master cylinder why is it not possible to need bleeding?


----------



## plowin-fire (Jan 31, 2011)

So do these have the drums outboard by the hub or inboard by the axle housing? Any way to check the shoes?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

plowin-fire;2120396 said:


> So do these have the drums outboard by the hub or inboard by the axle housing? Any way to check the shoes?


I don't know on the Michigan. I am currently reconditioning a loader I bought with no brakes and was labor intensive to diagnose problem. After a few valves rebuilt MC new foot pedal still has no brake have not had time to get back at it. Weak Brakes to some sellers is no brake at all, No you don't need a lot of brake plowing snow but loading trucks and other things you do.

You got more things to worry about. Check center pin. If center pin is bad it will be hard to handle while traveling and may not plow good. Blow by in that diesel will need to be checked. Go to the heavy equipment forms there are guys that are experts on the Michigan and posts about it.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

Have you ever heard of Rudd Equipment?

http://www.ruddequipment.com/default.aspx

They were a large Clark Michigan dealer back in the day, they even sold the big 675 Michigan loader.

You never know, they may be able to help you out with what you need to know. They've been around for many decades. They do sell Volvo which purchased Clark Michigan. At one time Clark was the top loader manufacturer.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Make sure the identification plate is visible. Without that parts people will turn there back. I would have the guy send you a pic. of the plate. You can call Volvo they may have some history on the loader. I do it on most of my equipment before purchase. I just did it on a Komatsu excavator lots of new parts with two owners with 94 of them in the area. Good luck


----------



## plowin-fire (Jan 31, 2011)

Looked at it and its pretty decent shape. Not abused and seems to be taken care of for its age. Air compressor for the brakes runs, but doesn't ever build enough pressure to shut the dash alarm off. Likely need a rebuild? Has good power, started right up. Would spin tires going into a gravel pile, and would operate as intended. Has an oil pan leak, and some residue around the axles. But nothing the looked fresh after running it for 20 minutes. Could use a windshield as it is cracked. Worth $9500?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

plowin-fire;2120656 said:


> Looked at it and its pretty decent shape. Not abused and seems to be taken care of for its age. Air compressor for the brakes runs, but doesn't ever build enough pressure to shut the dash alarm off. Likely need a rebuild? Has good power, started right up. Would spin tires going into a gravel pile, and would operate as intended. Has an oil pan leak, and some residue around the axles. But nothing the looked fresh after running it for 20 minutes. Could use a windshield as it is cracked. Worth $9500?


It's Probably not the compressor, Stuck worn out valves, You have to send air to it manually to see which valves are shot. Starting with getting good air in cab, for your gauge wipers etc. Glass shop will cut window and install reasonable. I would say that's fair if its as nice as you say it is. if he will take less would be good you got lowboy fees and reconditioning.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Did you add the loader to your fleet?


----------



## plowin-fire (Jan 31, 2011)

FredG;2124261 said:


> Did you add the loader to your fleet?


Not yet. The tires on it could stand replacement soon for snow use. Snow tires cost more than the loader does. Still looking at other options.


----------

